# Rate Jon Zherka in motion



## future chadlite (Jan 26, 2019)

What a fucking low inhib high T jock good looking 6'5 250lbs slayer
Just skip through ther vids


----------



## Kenma (Jan 26, 2019)

His doctor's work looks great
Solid 7/10


----------



## qwep (Jan 26, 2019)

Wow so alpha!!!


----------



## future chadlite (Jan 27, 2019)

Kenma said:


> His doctor's work looks great
> Solid 7/10


Look like the typical bully alpha slayer fucking the wholecheelrleader team


----------



## FiveFourManlet (Jan 27, 2019)

Literally who?


----------



## future chadlite (Jan 27, 2019)

FiveFourManlet said:


> Literally who?


Guy eith the glasses some new viral twitch stuff


----------



## Kenma (Jan 27, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> Look like the typical bully alpha slayer fucking the wholecheelrleader team


But why does he try too hard though? 
He looks and acts ridiculous


----------



## future chadlite (Jan 27, 2019)

Kenma said:


> But why does he try too hard though?
> He looks and acts ridiculous


The way he acts made him famous and its entertaining


----------



## Kenma (Jan 27, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> The way he acts made him famous and its entertaining


----------

